# LAN-Verbindung durch Windows-Firewall blockiert?



## daniel222 (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Mein Rechner (Windows XP, Windows-Firewall) stellt bei meiner privaten Internetverbindung (Freenet, Fritzbox) sowohl über Netzwerkkabel, als auch wireless ohne Probleme eine Internet-/Netzwerkverbindung her. 
Allerdings kann ich mich weder mit einem anderen Rechner über LAN verbinden, noch mich mit irgendwelchen anderen Internetverbindungen (z.B. in Hotels, oder mit privaten Modems) verbinden. Das sollte doch eigentlich über Plug-and-Play funktionieren, oder nicht? Es funktioniert weder mit Kabel, noch wireless. Da es aber zuhause auf beide Arten klappt, schließe ich Hardwarefehler aus und spekuliere auf die Firewall. 
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? 
Danke schonmal vorab!
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## the_lorn (5. Juli 2007)

Hi Daniel!

Ich kann dir da noch keine genau Lösung anbieten hab da noch ein paar fragen.
Die Frage ist, wie sind deine LAN/WLAN Adapter konfiguriert? Feste IPs oder DHCP?
Bei LAN Verbindungen nutzt du die Gast-Authentifizierung oder die Klassische (meine die wie bei NT)? Hast du in den Gruppenrichtlinien Benutzer ausgeschlossen oder nur Benutzer zugelassen die auf deinem Rechner existieren usw.
Wenn du beim WLAN mit festen IPs arbeitest kann es sein, dass zu bei öffentlichen Netzen auf DHCP umstellen musst.
Gib mal ein paar detailiertere Angaben.

Oder ein anderer hat schon die Lösung...

sorry, dass ich dir nicht hilfreicher bin.... :-(


----------

